# NorCal 350Z Meet 10-17-04 Pictures...



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's some of the pictures one of the Z guys took... 









the rest are here... hope Dan doesnt mind 
http://www.sonic.net/~danm/Z/Treasure_Island_2004/


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

too bad the day sucked, but that's what i call a meet! great pics. :thumbup:


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

This is why California kicks ass.


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

that very sweet , the z350 look beuty .
where this meeting amarica or japan ??


----------



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

This was in Northern California USA...

Yeah, even wit the terrible weather... the turnout was impressive... :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What a variety Grey, Silver, Black, Blue..  Not one Burnt Orange


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Couple of G35s in there too I see. I like those. :fluffy:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What a variety Grey, Silver, Black, Blue..  Not one Burnt Orange


It's LeMans Sunset! My best friends is LeMans Sunset I really love the color. And even better the rims he has on the car are so far the best i have seen on a 350Z.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It's LeMans Sunset! My best friends is LeMans Sunset I really love the color. And even better the rims he has on the car are so far the best i have seen on a 350Z.


Well whatever the name is it's one hot damn color.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

thats one hell of a nice turn out.......wish we could get that good of one over on the east coast


----------



## Z-INCOGNITO (Aug 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What a variety Grey, Silver, Black, Blue..  Not one Burnt Orange


Did you say Lemans?









what we did not have was any Redline, Liquid Aluminum and Ultra Yellow


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Z-INCOGNITO said:


> Did you say Lemans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hears cheerful trumpet


----------

